# Question about Critter Keeper



## SolidSnake85 (Feb 2, 2010)

My friends has borrowed my 20 gallon tank to breed his first batch of baby bettas, therefore I'm looking for a new home for my bettas. As right now I'm using a .5 gallon tank from walmart. 

Has anyone used those Critter keeper from petco/petsmart and if the tank can support having a heater inside of it. 

Thanks

G

here are the pictures my 2 year old bettas in their walmart jars


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I have critter keepers with heaters in them and have had no problems with it.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

My kritter keepers work great with their heaters. the only problem i had was a stuck lid that cut my thumb open and gave me a scar >.<


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I used my critter keeper with my 25 watt heater when I had to take Flair out of his main tank for an emergency for about a week. It worked great!


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

5 gal at walmart for 30bucks with a filter! Well worth it its what im using


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

That picture is the exact tank I saw with the divider to produce flaring in the bettas.


----------

